

Show HN: Another JS framework - Backbone with HTML5 states - vpj
http://vpj.svbtle.com/another-js-framework

======
actsasbuffoon
This has the same name as a hygienic macro system from Mozilla. I skimmed the
headline and thought this link might have something to do with it.

~~~
fantastical
I thought the same thing. [http://sweetjs.org/](http://sweetjs.org/) for this
interested in the Mozilla project.

